# charging for skidsteer use



## Father&Son (Nov 1, 2000)

Hello;

I am interested in purchasing a skidsteer this winter for landscaping this season. I was wondering how easy it would be to make money now with it backfilling foundations for local construction companies.
Would I charge by the hour and if so how much? Would I charge by the job and if so how do I calculate the amount? I assume it has something to do with the cost of the machine and how big the job is of course but I am wondering if there is a calculation that I can apply and what exactly an operators time is worth nowadays.

Thanks.


----------



## MLI (Jul 26, 2000)

*Bobcat rates*

Hi there....
If the machine is midsize...say 743 Bobcat.
id charge $50 per hr, with a 4 hr minimum.
If you are supplying machine and attachments
the rate might be alittle higher.


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

We start at $75 per hr with operator mininum $500 or $600 per day.
Larger machines run $95 per hr. 
We start the clock when the machine leaves the shop!


----------



## Father&Son (Nov 1, 2000)

Thanks for the numbers. I'll start marketing tomorrow and let you know what happens.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*CT Rates*

We were getting $75 an hour for skid and operator with a bucket, $100 while using most of the attatchments. Remember to cover for attatchments if you need to rent. Good Luck!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

They seam to be a little high most guys around here get $60 and hour 4 hr min for a backhoe with operator.


----------



## Father&Son (Nov 1, 2000)

Should I just start contacting every local builder in the area to let them know Im available to do their work or is there a more effective way of marketing this that has worked for anyone in the past.
My thoughts are to do the above mentioned, while putting an ad in the service directory of the local newspaper but im thinking that going right to the source should produce faster.

??

Thanks for the input.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Builders and contractors*

Definetly a good idea!! Maybe send them a follow up letter to so they have your contact # and info handy. When you call they might be busy and just jot your number down on a napkin that will get lost in the shuffle, if they take it down at all. Let them know in the letter that you contacted them (or tried to) by phone and you were following up and that you'd like them to keep your info on record.

Usually with building projects, the excavation company that digs and fills the foundation do all the rough grading on the property. You can come back with a bucket w/ teeth and a power rake and get it ready for seed or sod or hydroseeding. Depending which way your services spread, you may offer these services too. It would be much easier for the contractor/builder if you came in after the rough grading and do everything. A lot of times, the property owner will use you services if you can contact them and make sure they were happy with the work you've done on the property. If you get invovlved with some contractors and start getting a lot of work for the skid, word of mouth and people watching you will usually keeo the machine booked

Good Luck, and let us know how you make out in your new venture!!


----------



## Pauls Mowing (Sep 23, 2000)

Out here, 743's go for about $40.00 an hour. I can rent a 773 at United Rentals for $135.00 a day, $15.00 more if you need a trailer for it.

Paul


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That's not a bad price for a rental they go for about $180 out here.


----------



## kountryscape (Jan 27, 2000)

*marketing skid loader business!*

Ok , try this one . magnets shaped as a skid loader, sent to every home builder within 30 miles of your shop. every body gets paper in the mail and the trash can fills up. how my times do you go to trade shows and pick up magnets on tables. then go home and use them on the refrig. or filing cabinet. ok so how my times do you go to the refrig. or talk on the phone in the office per day . point being you see them!

concrete pump!!!
saw this on hometime last night on pbs. bobcat makes it hooks to larger bobcats. talk about something i would love to have. around my neck of the woods concrete pump trucks do alot of pours . like basement walls etc.

ok the thing pumps concrete 250 foot . think of this i just poured a basement floor in a spec house. four finishers three wheelbarrowers, had to plow snow to get the truck up to the basement window. time is everything park the bobcat on the curb and the truck pulls up you pump it they finish it what a service! what to charge i dont know but the ease of operation would rock and home builders might have the bobcat but wont buy the pump because it specialized.

just something to add to that big wish list!


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

F and S I am an excavation contractor and have a skidloader of my own, and have been operating one since I was twelve.Send me a message through the new messanger or E-mail and I'll get you my number and I'll try to give you some hints about some places to explore for work.


----------



## DIG'EM (Jan 24, 2001)

I dig graves in KY. Icharge $250.00 to open and close a dirt grave. I charge $50.00 hr 3hr minamum for any skid loader work.


----------



## Father&Son (Nov 1, 2000)

The magnet idea is really a good one kountryscape. I think i just may go with it. When i send a follow up letter with a price sheet and contact info, the magnet will surely be a part of the package!

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Daily Rentals of Bobcat 773 in my neck of the woods is running $220 - $225 a day from Local rental yards.

Weekly Rentals running $660 to $900

Monthly rates From $1,980 to $2,800

Local contractors getting at Least $100 per hr with operator.


----------



## parkwest (Jan 11, 2000)

You might try going around to new subdivisions being put in in the area you are interesting in and take down names of builders off of their jobsigns. Send them a flyer with your eqipment and experience and a list of references.

One thing I like is if the sub can provide more than one basic function. Our excavator does site prep, house layout, excavation and backfill, sewer and water utility hook-ups, pulls his own permits, and coordinates everything with our foundation sub. When I give him a start date I know we'll be framing the next week.

Don't forget to check about licensing and insurance requirements for residential construction.


----------

